# Application Access problem on Nokia phone



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 15, 2008)

I dont know if i should have posted it in mobile section, but out there there isnt much of troubleshooting discussions, so i came here.

You see, i have downloaded a lot of java software for my Series40 3rd Edition Nokia 6233.
The firmware is the latest -v05.43

The problem is that these java software need access to the phone's memory. I have PDF and DOC reading softwares, but they cannot function as it says- *Application access set to not allowed*
So i try to give it access.

I go to _Application access settings>Data Access>Read User Data>_
There are 4 options

1)Ask Every Time
2)Ask First Time Only
3)Always Allowed
4)Not Allowed

Of the 4 options, *only the 1st and 4th option is selectable*. Why is it like this?

The same goes for other software like KD Player and File Explorer. While KD lets me enter my phone memory (after irritating prompts asking permission) but i cant save any playlist cuz it says data access not allowed.

None of these software have the "Always Allowed" option selectable, yet they all scream requiring for it!!

Plzz help!


----------



## Edburg (Oct 15, 2008)

i too faced the same prob in my 6233 and i desperately wanted to install airtel mchek and mgmaps....

i found that those apps without jad file are like this...u will need the jar file's corresponding jad file to make it always accessible.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

But most apps simply have JAR file only and no JAD files.

Do we ALWAYS need the JAD file to make the software access the Phone Memory/Memory Card?

I don't have data cable, i just copy paste  the jar file to the Memory card using USB Card Reader and i make do with it.

Anyways, i would LUV it if some people would give the JAD files for
1) MobilePDF
2) MobileDOC
3) KD Player

*These are OPEN source and Free softwares, so guys, its not warezing so feel free to post them*(these JAD files should be 200-300KB maximum)

I even put the JAD files, still doesnt work


----------

